
Facebook threatens LinkedIn with job board feature - mthomasb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/07/jobbook/
======
bemmu
Sad announcement for the creators of those job listing tab apps, although they
are already rather tricky to support, as you cannot go to app tabs on mobile.

